# Baby Tarpon



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Had a trout spit up this guy while fishing East Matagorda this weekend. Looked like a tarpon to me. What do y'all think?


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

That is pretty cool, never seen that before


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep, thats a tarpon. Cool!


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't trout know tarpon are catch and release in Texas, unless they weigh 200 lbs. Write that fish a ticket!!! Where's a game warden when you need him..... ?


----------



## cbw5007 (Sep 27, 2020)

I agree that is a tarpon. Nice Trout!


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

Cool. A couple of times I have come across undigested fish in the belly of predatory fish. But that was not spat out.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Dude, you caught a trout and a tarpon at the same time, thatâ€™s epic!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Got all excited that we got another influx of tarpon into EMB and then saw the thread was 4 years ago.... bummer


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

and some say that Tarpon are not eat-able......guess their right if a Spec pitched one up in what looks to be fair condition .....


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'd sling it back out on a #2.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

